

Cops use Taser on woman buying too many iPhones - polskibus
http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/boston-north/Cops-use-Taser-on-woman-buying-too-many-iPhones/-/11984708/17744626/-/vp9mdkz/-/index.html

======
jtokoph
"Cops use Taser on Uncooperative Woman"

~~~
kenthorvath
"Cops use Taser on (+Unarmed) Uncooperative Woman (+Holding a Video Camera)"

\- Fixed that for you.

Now:

Why a taser?

Couldn't they just slap her in handcuffs and escort her out of the store?

Tasers are supposed to be substituted for lethal force when no other options
exist. If they had no tasers, would they have shot her instead?

Bad form for the taser alone. But, shear stupidity to use it when being
recorded on video, unless absolutely necessary.

~~~
inafield
_Why a taser? Couldn't they just slap her in handcuffs and escort her out of
the store?_

Protocol. It took awhile before the second officer arrived. She resisted
arrest for 15 minutes. The alternative at that point is to either use a club
or hand-to-hand combat.

Legally (depending on the jurisdiction), and IANAL, only the taser is
considered to be less-than-lethal. Clubs are lethal. Hand-to-hand combat is
often considered lethal force and undesirable because of the risks to both the
officers and the uncooperative subject.

I have two relatives working as either guards or wardens in maximum security
prisons. By law they use tasers first. Any usage of hand-to-hand or extendable
batons is treated the same as if it were a gun. Less paperwork and
investigation with tasers. Maybe it is the same in Boston.

~~~
greenyoda
Another, less violent alternative would have been to step back and wait for
the second cop to show up. This woman wasn't being a danger to anyone, so
waiting another five minutes to arrest her wouldn't have been a problem. If
she would have left the store before the second cop showed up, the problem
would have been solved (the store owners wanted her to leave the store).

Tasers can definitely be lethal. People have died of heart attacks after being
shot with tasers. And maybe different protocols are called for when dealing
with a woman in a store as opposed to inmates in a maximum security prison.

